# Repticon Columbia - November 2 & 3, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
November 2 & 3, 2013

Where:
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Columbia Show:
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in both 2011 and 2012 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2013, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!

For more information: Repticon Columbia Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

